#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  BS 8010 Part-1 & Part-2

## Tengku_Syahdilan

Ass. Wr. Wb
Dear friends.....i need your help, if any of you have this Standard : BS 8010 Part-1 (General Pipeline Onshore) and BS 8010 Part 2, please can you share it with me here or you can send it to my email at dylan78born@yahoo.com.
I will apreciate your help and if i can help you in anything to trade just tell me.
Thank you.

My Best Regards



T. SyahdilanSee More: BS 8010 Part-1 & Part-2

----------


## SYAHRUL

Hello Mr. Tengku..Syahdilan..thanks..for your answer..regarding caesar..thesis..

----------


## netspyking

> Ass. Wr. Wb
> Dear friends.....i need your help, if any of you have this Standard : BS 8010 Part-1 (General Pipeline Onshore) and BS 8010 Part 2, please can you share it with me here or you can send it to my email at dylan78born@yahoo.com.
> I will apreciate your help and if i can help you in anything to trade just tell me.
> Thank you.
> 
> My Best Regards
> 
> T. Syahdilan



Hi

I upload the parts I had in my archive :

BS 8010-1.pdf **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.1.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.3.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.4.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.5.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.7.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS 8010-2.8.pdf  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck  :Wink:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hi
> 
> I upload the parts I had in my archive :
> 
> BS 8010-1.pdf **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you

----------


## abossy229

thxssssssssssss

----------


## abossy229

i need experniced opion

the method enginner in my company using BS 8010 part 2 (onshore) for offshore pipeline ?? i dont feel that is right 
there is addialtional calcution not included in the BS 8010  part 3 (offshore )
waht do you think

----------


## khurmi

BS 8010-2.1.pdf      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   link expired

kindly upload again pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## spk

Hy Brother,
The link below is expired. 
BS 8010-2.1.pdf **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pl.upload again.

Thanks for your excellent effort.

KEEP SMILING.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> BS 8010-2.1.pdf      **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]   link expired
> 
> kindly upload again pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



 BS 8010-2.1 Ductile Iron 1987.pdf 4.220 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## quocphong_ctm

Anybody have BS 81010 part 3 - Offshore pipeline? Plz send to me or shared here. Thanks a lot!

----------


## pipeline

Please, I urgently need the standard BS8010. If you could recharging again grateful anthem.

regards

pipeline

----------


## thaihy

> Anybody have BS 81010 part 3 - Offshore pipeline? Plz send to me or shared here. Thanks a lot!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

*BS 8010* has been seperseded by *PD8010*

See More: BS 8010 Part-1 & Part-2

----------


## lb88

Does anyone have an active copy of PD 8010:2004 parts 1 & 2? 

MAny Thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

All links are dead?

 :Frown:

----------


## manniyamsenthil

can u please upload again

----------


## Azad

BS 8010 has been superseded by PD8010

----------


## spk

Kindly up load it again

----------


## Nabilia

PD 8010-1-2004 Code of practice for pipelines - Part 1 Steel pipelines on land.pdf	2.508 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PD 8010-2-2004 Code of practice for pipelines - Part 2 Subsea pipelines.pdf	2.489 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## orbawy

Thanks Nabilia. Please upload BSI 8010-3.

----------


## Nabilia

BS 8010-3-1993 Code of practice for Pipelines Part 3 Pipelines subsea; design, construction and installation.pdf	5.515 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## toufik86

the link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (PD 8010-1-2004 Code of practice for pipelines - Part 1 Steel pipelines on land.pdf) is expired


kindly upload again please

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

Mr. Nabilia,

PD 8010 Part 1 & 2 is not available. Any chance to re-upload.

Thanks.

----------


## toufik86

Hi 

could you please upload PD 8010-1-2004 (Code of practice for pipelines - Part 1 Steel pipelines on land).

Thanks in advance

----------


## acier58

> Hi 
> 
> could you please upload PD 8010-1-2004 (Code of practice for pipelines - Part 1 Steel pipelines on land).
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi Toufik !

Find here your requested standard.


PD 8010-1-2004 Code of practice for pipelines  Part 1 Steel pipelines on land

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: BS 8010 Part-1 & Part-2

----------


## toufik86

Thank you so much dear acier58

----------


## dso

PD 8010-2 
PD 8010-3

link???

----------


## casaouis02

hi,

try this : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good day.

----------


## sameerahmed

BS-8010 part-2/Section 2.8/page 20/2.8.6 Anchor Block

Please Upload if any one have

----------


## geeawhiz

Anyone has the latest part 3?

----------


## gs153

friends, 
can some one upload PD-8010 part 4: Code of practice for integrity management of Pipeline Systems -  Steel Pipelines on Land and Subsea Pipelines. 
thanks.

----------


## ali7_has

Hy Brothers,
 The link for bs 8010-2.1 is expired. 
  Please can any one upload again.

 Thanks

----------


## Spoonful Burnside

Thanks

----------


## jpgois

Hi,

Can some one upload PD-8010 part 1 and 2?

Thanks.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear friends !
Please help!
Need latest revisions of BS 8010 parts 1, 2 & 3
Also need IGEM TD/2

----------


## jumbodumbo

Dear friends !
Please help!
Need latest revisions of BS 8010 parts 1, 2 & 3
Also need IGEM TD/2

----------


## ilayarasan

Dear all please upload...

See More: BS 8010 Part-1 & Part-2

----------


## philby

Does anyone have PD 8010-1 - 2015, PD 8010-2 - 2015, & PD 8010-3 - 2009?

Here are the latest PD 8010-4 - 2012, and PD 8010-5 - 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## philby

Does anyone have PD 8010-1 - 2015, PD 8010-2 - 2015, & PD 8010-3 - 2009?

Here are the latest PD 8010-4 - 2012, and PD 8010-5 - 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Pd 8010-3-2009

----------

